# Abjure: Damage Reduction for 3.5



## astriemer (May 25, 2005)

The Damage Reduction modifications for the abjure spell list are geared for 3.0 type DR, would it be reasonable to change it to the following:

Change *Damage Reduction, Greater (2 MP)* to be called *Damage Reduction, Improved (2 MP)* and leave it as written.

Then add
*Damage Reduction, Greater (2 MP)* You can only choose this enhancement if you have purchased Damage Reduction, Improved. Now that DR can only be bypassed by either 1) a combination of two special conditions such as adamantine and good, or cold iron and evil, or 2) an extremely rare occurance such as epic weapons. You can only pick this enhancement once.

Also add
*Damage Reduction, Complete (2 MP)* You can change the damage reduction you gain to be DR/- that cannot be bypassed. Doing so halves (round down) that amount of DR you recieve. Thus if you normally would get DR 5/magic for 5 MP, you would get instead DR 2/- (and it would cost you 7 MP), or if you would get DR 10/magic (versus good only) for 5 MP it would become DR 5/- (versus good only).


----------



## Thomas5251212 (May 26, 2005)

It looks basically reasonable to me, but my assessment of EoM is just theoretical at this point, so I'd wait for those who've actually used it to chime in.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 27, 2005)

Looks alright to me. After RangerWickett gets back, he'll probably give you a better answer. 

It might be a bit silly to have 5th-level casters with access to DR/epic. It'd only be DR 1/epic, but conceptually...I might leave that to creatures, or say that it could only be placed on, say, 15-MP or higher effects.


----------



## astriemer (May 27, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Looks alright to me. After RangerWickett gets back, he'll probably give you a better answer.
> 
> It might be a bit silly to have 5th-level casters with access to DR/epic. It'd only be DR 1/epic, but conceptually...I might leave that to creatures, or say that it could only be placed on, say, 15-MP or higher effects.




Well, since epic is defined as +6 or higher weapons, it is not quite so unreasonable for an EoM based system since that can be achieved by 7 MP infuse force. Additionally, is it that much more powerful than requiring both "adamantine and good"? How many monsters will have that combination that the PCs are likely to fight (assuming a good party)?

However, that does seem to imply that perhaps it isn't very well balanced, why would you take the DR, Complete for the DR x/- type at half cost? Perhaps the Damage Reduction, Greater enhancement should only cost 1 MP, but like the Complete enhancement only provide 1/2 the normal value?


----------



## Verequus (May 27, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> Well, since epic is defined as +6 or higher weapons, it is not quite so unreasonable for an EoM based system since that can be achieved by 7 MP infuse force. Additionally, is it that much more powerful than requiring both "adamantine and good"? How many monsters will have that combination that the PCs are likely to fight (assuming a good party)?
> 
> However, that does seem to imply that perhaps it isn't very well balanced, why would you take the DR, Complete for the DR x/- type at half cost? Perhaps the Damage Reduction, Greater enhancement should only cost 1 MP, but like the Complete enhancement only provide 1/2 the normal value?




Actually, I've talked regarding the epic bonus with RW a few months ago. He said, that he would consider a bonus at least as high as +10 as epic, for the reason, that you shouldn't have access to epic weapons until level 19 (without a ritual). Probably this means, too, that the DR mechanic gets changed, too, but without having seen the epic book, I can only guess.


----------

